# The Island House Wedding John's Island SC



## chipritchard (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are a few shots from a recent The Island House wedding on John's Island SC  Chi Photography of Charleston


----------



## camz (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice images Chi! Checked out your site and I like how you include so much details on a lot of your series.  I'm concentrated more on the portraits and should spread myself towards some more detail.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Nov 29, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

How Nice!!!


----------



## julius071 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great job! Keep up the great work!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2011)

Nicely done.  Can you describe your lighting for the last three?


----------



## chipritchard (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Dec 15, 2011)

You have done really awesome job...............really nice !!


----------



## matthewo (Dec 22, 2011)

very cool, i used to live in charleston and kinda wish i was still there...still only an hour or so away

back when i lived there johns island was hardly built up, but it seemed like people started buying the land cause it was cheaper then and it is the second largest island on the east coast i think.


----------



## patrick2012 (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome pic i like..
*charleston sc wedding photographers*


----------



## kim_kennedy (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful wedding outfit. Loved the way every shot has been taken. Specially the b/w one.. Really awesome.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 13, 2014)

I really like your detail shots and even your up close portrait shots with natural light. However, your lighting shots. I disagree. I'll leave it at that.


You have a strong sense of detail which is exactly what you need for weddings. Nicely done.


----------

